# iTunes & iPod timeline/history



## jasonwood (Oct 19, 2003)

I'm doing a school project on Apple and the music industry, and I'm trying to find a good complete timeline of events related to iTunes & iPod. I found a pretty good one at http://fifth.estate.rmit.edu.au/timeline-of-the-ipod.php but it ends in October 2004...

anybody know of anything more up to date?

Thanks!


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

I got a web site, but Windows deleted all of my favorites, last night. So now, I'm swearing against it and I'm impatient about buying my mac. I'll see if I can find it again.


----------



## iMan (Feb 22, 2005)

http://www.mactimeline.com/ 

This is what you are looking for. It is up to date and includes events for all ipods and itunes as well as other programs. Scroll down to ipods they are almost at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

Here are some ITMS highlights ... courtesy of MacDailyNews:

iTunes Milestones:
• April 28, 2003 - Launched in United States.
• May 5, 2003 - One million songs sold.
• May 14, 2003 - 2 million songs sold.
• June 23, 2003 - 5 million songs sold.
• September 8, 2003 - 10 million songs sold.
• October 16, 2003 - Available for windows. 13 million songs sold.
• December 15, 2003 - 25 million songs sold.
• March 15, 2004 - 50 million songs sold.
• April 28, 2004 - 70 million songs sold.
• June 15, 2004 - Available in UK France Germany.
• July 12, 2004 - 100 million songs sold.
• October 14, 2004 - 150 million songs sold.
• October 26, 2004 - Available to music lovers in the European Union.
• December 2, 2004 - Available in Canada.
• December 16, 2004 - 200 million songs sold.
• January 24, 2005 - 250 million songs sold.
• May 10, 2005 - 400 million songs sold. Custom stores for music fans in Denmark, Norway, Sweden, and Switzerland


----------

